# The Purge



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I wish I would have taking photo's of 'before and after'.

Step 1

I purged, pack and moved a 4K sq ft home into an 1100 sq ft apartment and a 10 x 10 storage unit.

Once in the apartment, I began to purge again.
Sold my grain mill and 400lbs of food in buckets.
Each day, I 'empty' a box. Take a hard look at it and decide "would I run back into a burning house to save this". If the answer is no, then it goes to good will.

Step 2

The storage unit.
Next Monday, I am having a gal I used to work with (7 years ago) rent a van and take all my homesteading stuff. 
She's an urban homesteader. Mommy to 2 girls under 8; has chickens, getting bees, just really living my life and dreams.....I love watching her FB.
Anyway......I have 3-400 canning jars, extra water bather, extra dehydrator, book/magazines, growing lights, growing tables, seed trays, garden tiller, etc. Giving her these items will clear 1/4 of the storage unit. It will give me space to move around and begin to purge.

Step 3

I have some table that are worth $$ that I will sell to cover the rent on the storage unit. Then once a week, I will drive out to the unit and spend an hour or two taking things to good will.

My goal, is that when I pack up this summer to move to florida, EVERYTHING I own, all of my precious possessions will fit in a 9 foot cargo van.

My Motto?

Would I run back into a burning home to save ________ (whatever I have in my hand).
If the answer is no? Then it either goes on CL or to good will.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Wow! And I thought I did good purging my closet yesterday. I don't know if I could get rid of my homesteading stuff. Good for you for not being tied down by stuff. Good luck and blessings, Kat


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

All the 'homesteading' stuff I can buy again.
I am moving to a new zone (from central IN to southern Fla.) so I will have to learn all new things.....what worked here will not work there.
I don't want to move it.
And giving my friend all of my stuff will put her LIGHT YEARS ahead of where I was at her age (she is 29 and it took me until I was 45 to amass all of this stuff!!)

to me, it's just stuff.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Yes, it is. And when you can't find it when you need it, it is worthless. Good luck.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

You would do MUCH better if you took the "Goodwill" stuff to an auction house in your area.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I have been doing this too !! Have had 5 yrs of health issues and have finally resolved to the fact that I will probably feel the best I do now..?? My house needed a good cleaning and have promised myself that I will "accomplish something everyday". If I haven't used it in a year..out it goes. Went through the kitchen...the upstairs unused bedroom.. Boy..stuff you don't need or use. Live simply !!! Really..how many coffee cups does one actually need sitting on their shelf in the kitchen ?? Have some dishes boxed up for when company comes..but everyday dishes and pots are kept to a very small amount. Husband has a real problem with getting rid of much of anything...but he's getting there..It does feel good when things are cleaned out.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Congrats. What a great accomplishment. We still have stuff that needs going through here as always. But, we definitely have improved over the years.

My motto is "do I want to burden my kids with this if I died tomorrow?"

I had to clean out both my grandparents house and my parents house after some died and others just couldn't handle it on their own. The other relatives basically showed up and cherry picked what they wanted and then left all the actual work to my household family to do. It was such a burden. 

It literally ate up all my time and mental energy for years to finish all three. And, it was at a busy time when we were a young family with college and babies going on. We gave up a lot of time and energy and money to finish the jobs.

So, I've tried ever since to really keep my house decluttered and as organized as I can because I don't want my kids to experience that someday.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm always trying to purge, and am successful with my stuff, but with hubby and the kids' stuff, it's a whole nother ballgame! My husband comes from a long line of "collectors". Collectors of what you may ask? EVERYTHING AND ANYTHING! Lots of useful things like tools to be sure, but he restores antique tractors and engines and needs lots of stuff that he may not be able to find again later. Of course, he can't find them in the barn NOW.

Oh well, there's always hope. I know that I feel so relieved when I get rid of things. Maybe they'll see that and try it. One can only hope. Good luck on your move. Sue


----------



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok which Goodwill do you donate to so I know where to shop---- lol


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I've seen some stuff go out of this house in the last 3 months. I also don't want to burden my son with it although he is helping to cart a lot of it away in his truck but I'm here to do the sorting. this was mostly Andrews stuff. some from 70 years ago. lots of good pickings at VV after I've been there.

some of the stuff I don't know if people use anymore though like the large home movie screen I took down on Monday. 2 large heavy lamps . I got rid of a Kirby vacumn/cleaner last month and found the receipt yesterday. 1400 dollars. Andrew bought that in Palm Beach one time. he kept telling me it was expensive.

I probably should have had a yard sale but I am useless at it. I got a whole bunch lined up by the retaining wall right now for refuse day on Thursday. all of that was in his shed that I started at this week. that's where I found the receipt with a few more vacumn parts. I made enough room in that shed to store my mower with plenty room to spare. I left all the tools so far. not about to throw away tools I might need later. (although why anybody needed all those screwdrivers and wrenches is beyond me) 

next I have to start at my garden shed. gave my son 4 chairs to match the table he took from the country place last week. it's amazing what you can accumulate over the years. course I have enough china to fill one room but that's staying. I'm beat but it feels good to get rid of it. I literally fell into my bed last night. ~Georgia


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

We cleaned out before selling our old house and it felt great to make some space.
I love the idea of keeping a box of dishes for when company comes. Not having stuffed full cabinets is so nice.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

In 21 days, all of my worldly possessions will fit in a 15 foot truck.


 Inside dimensions: 14'6" x 7'8" x 7'2" (LxWxH)
 Mom's Attic: 2'7" x 7'8" x 2'6" (LxWxH)
 Deck height: 2' 10"
 Door opening: 7'3" x 6'5" (WxH)
 Loading ramp width: 2'2"
And there will be room to spare....
I went from a full, 4K square foot home with a 2.5 car garage, and a 10 x 12 mini barn, to a 15 foot truck with room to spare.

Kinda breath taking!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Now you have so much more that cannot be contained.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Laura, that is amazing! Good for you. 

Within this next year I will be moving from 1600 square feet with two storage buildings to 800 with no storage. I plan on getting a 10 x 10 storage unit near where I will be moving for a year. I figure that will give me enough time to live in the place and decide what I really need and what I can do without.

So far in the last month, I've donated 15 boxes of stuff and 5 pieces of furniture. I've set a goal of getting rid of at least 10 items a day, 6 days a week, and so far have met that goal the past three weeks. Of course, one day I went through my desk and threw away three dozen or so non-working pens and markers, but that still counted. As did the box of small tools I gave away -- I certainly don't need 14 screwdrivers, 5 measuring tapes and 4 hammers!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Belfrybat said:


> Laura, that is amazing! Good for you.
> 
> Within this next year I will be moving from 1600 square feet with two storage buildings to 800 with no storage. I plan on getting a 10 x 10 storage unit near where I will be moving for a year. I figure that will give me enough time to live in the place and decide what I really need and what I can do without.
> 
> So far in the last month, I've donated 15 boxes of stuff and 5 pieces of furniture. I've set a goal of getting rid of at least 10 items a day, 6 days a week, and so far have met that goal the past three weeks. Of course, one day I went through my desk and threw away three dozen or so non-working pens and markers, but that still counted. As did the box of small tools I gave away -- *I certainly don't need 14 screwdrivers, 5 measuring tapes and 4 hammers*!


Build an 'extra' tool kit, and donate it to a women's shelter, or another charity of choice that could use it!! They would totally welcome a handful of tools to have around the house!!:sing::sing::sing:


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I didn't think of that! Thank you - great idea. I've been donating my items to the Human Society thrift shop, but the tool box idea is neat. I even have a small extra toolbox to hold the items.


----------

